# Field hockey stadiums



## Magistraler (Aug 12, 2011)

Field hockey stadiums.
You got them in many countries.
But WHERE exactly and what's their CAPACITY?

Here's a list. In reverse order of popularity.

(cap = fixed capacity)

Argentina, Mendoza cap = 1.700
India, New Dehli cap = 7.000
India, Lucknow cap = 10.000
South Africa, Randburg cap = 3.000
India, Chandigarh (Punjab) cap = 13.000
Malaysia, KL cap = 12.000
Greece, Athens cap = 7.200
China, Beijing cap = 11.500
Argentina, Rosario, cap = 6.200
Brasil, Rio cap =10.000
South Africa , Cape Town cap = 3.000
Australia , Perth cap = 6.000
UK, Glasgow cap = 600 (with temp 5.000)
UK, London (Lee Valley) cap = 3.000
Netherlands, Amstelveen cap = 7.600
India, Mohali cap = 13.800
Australia, Sydney cap = 8.000
Germany, Mönchengladbach cap = 9.000
UK, London (Riverbank) cap = 5.000
Pakistan , Lahore cap = 45.000


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

Kertner Stadium in Winston-Salem, NC holds around 4,000, Wake Forest plays there. Jack Katz Stadium in Durham, NC holds around 1,200, Duke plays there. UNC is building a new one in Chapel Hill.

Charlotte has a new one for Queens University and the Charlotte Ambush called Bessant Field, it's small but nice. I think it seats around 300 or so. I jog there sometimes, I know the players are really excited about playing there.


----------



## Magistraler (Aug 12, 2011)

Hockey Club Rotterdam
cap = 10.000


----------



## Magistraler (Aug 12, 2011)

Valuable update on the aforementionted 20 stadiums


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

Springfield, MO. Missouri State university field hockey stadium


----------



## Magistraler (Aug 12, 2011)

Hockeycomplex Oosterplas, Den Bosch, Netherlands
capacity = 2800


----------



## Red85 (Jan 23, 2007)

Magistraler said:


> Valuable update on the aforementionted 20 stadiums


Wagener is older than 44
Opened in 1939
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wagener_Stadium


----------



## Magistraler (Aug 12, 2011)

2017, september

FEIJENOORD, Hockey club, Rotterdam


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

^^ roof is also tier? love it


----------



## Magistraler (Aug 12, 2011)

yes indeed


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

Pretty cool indeed


----------



## invincibletiger (Oct 6, 2010)

Kalinga Hockey Stadium, Bhubaneshwar - Venue of the 2018 Hockey World Cup. 


















Source - sportstarlive.com


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

New hockey stadium under construction in Hangzhou:










Render of the stadium:


















Archi-Tectonics' Hangzhou Asian Games Park for the 2022 Asian Games Nears Completion


Archi-Tectonics has designed the master plan for the Hangzhou Asian Games Park for the 2022 Asian Games, as well as two arenas.




www.archdaily.com


----------



## EdooGdl (Aug 28, 2009)

Estadio Panamericano de Hockey - Guadalajara, México.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1080610920122978312


----------



## chibimatty (Oct 6, 2010)

Perth Hockey Stadium, formerly the Commonwealth Hockey Stadium at Curtin University in Bentley, Perth. The home of Western Australian Hockey. Built in 1979. Main stadium can hold 6k or 8k depending on the stadium set up.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Aerial photo shows the hockey stadium of 2022 Asian Games in Hangzhou, Zhejiang Province, August 10, 2021.

The stadium designing adopted lightweight roof structure and referred to traditional Chinese oil-paper umbrella rack. The stadium, located at the north of the Grand Canal Asian Games park, contains about 5, 000 seats.



Aerial view of 2022 Asian Games' hockey stadium


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524035152040501248


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Belgium city Wavre set for new hockey stadium with up to 10,000 seats - The Hockey Paper


A hockey stadium which could host future major championships in Belgium is set to be given the green light to be built. The French-speaking city of Wavre, the Royal Belgian Hockey Association and Lara Hockey Club have joined forces for the 6 million Euro project, a plan which was due to be put...




www.thehockeypaper.co.uk


----------



## Magistraler (Aug 12, 2011)

In Belgium this stadium will be a 4000 capacity fixed seater. But extendable.
Home club is "LARA". They use to get around 200 spectators to watch their first teams.

_The Walloon region stadium is expected to have 4,000 seats which could be extended to 10,000 if major events were staged._


----------



## Rob73 (Jun 18, 2014)

National Hockey Centre at Rosedale, Auckland NZ.


----------



## chibimatty (Oct 6, 2010)

RMB2007 said:


> Belgium city Wavre set for new hockey stadium with up to 10,000 seats - The Hockey Paper
> 
> 
> A hockey stadium which could host future major championships in Belgium is set to be given the green light to be built. The French-speaking city of Wavre, the Royal Belgian Hockey Association and Lara Hockey Club have joined forces for the 6 million Euro project, a plan which was due to be put...
> ...


Got to hand it to the Belgians. their rise and rise into elite of men's hockey is one of the world's great success stories


----------



## Urmstoniain (Mar 23, 2015)

Just had this pop up on my Facebook feed...









Tottenham Hotspur Stadium one of four venues in Men's 2026 World Cup bid


Full details of hugely exciting bid across England and Wales



www.englandhockey.co.uk


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

A high-level team of hockey officials visited the under-construction stadium in Odisha’s Rourkela on Wednesday to take stock of the situation ahead of the men’s world cup next year.

The team, comprising members of the International Hockey Federation or the FIH and Hockey India, expressed satisfaction with the progress of work at the Birsa Munda Hockey Stadium.

They also inaugurated a practice center in the complex of the country’s largest hockey stadium and inspected the activities going on at Rourkela Airport, which will be used as a transit hub for the players, staff, and others.

The stadium in western Odisha’s Sundargarh district can accommodate 20,000 spectators. The 35-acre site includes the stadium and accommodation inside the 120-acre campus of the Biju Patnaik University of Technology.









FIH, Hockey India inspect Odisha’s Birsa Munda stadium months before World Cup-Sports News , Firstpost


FIH chief executive officer Thierry Weil said it would be the largest hockey stadium in India and, most probably, in the world.




www.firstpost.com


----------

